# Words You Don't Want To Hear in Deer Camp



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I saw this feature in Outdoor life and wondered what you would add to it?

Words You DON'T Want To Hear in Deer Camp:

Probing
Fester
Milky
Deposition
Cesarean
Rancid
Post Modern
Thong
Alimony
Peta

And I would add "Warden" and "Subpoena" Any Ideas? Thanks, --Tim......................................................................................................................................................


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Clogged, empty, rashe, granny panties

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Euchre!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

jeffmo said:


> Euchre!!!!!!


+1

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

Wife, Lawyer, Alimony, Protection Order.


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Baby, Labor, Hospital


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Boy you sure got a perty mouth..


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That woulda been a nice deer next year


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I wonder how far off it's mother was when you shot it .
When do you think it lost it's spots last week .
You have a VMail from the bank that all of you money has been withdrawn by your wife .


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

sorry guys, i forgot the BOOZE!!


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

who has extra ammo,hershey squirts,no paper,by chance:do sleep on your belly?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought it was unloaded
I thought the safety was on
Can I borrow some shells, I'm out
I thought he was a deer
The beer cans were making noise in my pack


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Unloaded the gun at one running 300 yards away,but I dont think I hit it.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I think I hit it
It was dragging a leg 
I got specs of blood 
I almost shot my truck (I heard this Sunday)
I thought it was a doe 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I have *MONKEY BUTT*!!!!! by day one.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Look at this!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

:! Heavy rain and winds gusting up to 45 mph


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Lundy said:


> I thought it was unloaded
> I thought the safety was on
> Can I borrow some shells, I'm out
> I thought he was a deer
> The beer cans were making noise in my pack


lol.

Hold my beer. I think I see one.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

I think i got hemroids.
Dang it im chafed.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

From your wife or girlfriend via text or phone - " I missed my period"


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

From your wife AND your girlfriend 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Spaniel235 said:


> From your wife AND your girlfriend
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Ha ha ha!!!! Nice!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Squeal like a piggy


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It won't start
We're outa' gas
Where are we?
I thought you brought it!
Which way... left or right?
You forgot what?????


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

wet powder
bad cap
rain
lost ramrod
broke ramrod
flat
stuck
dropped gun
bumped scope
no powder

i guess you can tell im a black powder guy. i have had or heard all of the above at one time or another.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Could you pop this zit on my rump?

Does it look like this hemmoroid is infected?

Is there anymore TP?


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

You wanna share this Snuggie with me.....LOL.........Rich


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

That's a cow.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Well at least it will eat good
Throw her in your hunting coat and let's get back to camp
Who was in here last? NEXT TIME TURN ON THE FAN!!!!
Did you just say you drank MY last beer?
The Amish just drove our woods!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Do you have a spare key to your truck? I lost the keys somewhere in the crp field...


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

the 2012 election results


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Look1........It still has milk on it's lips


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

FISNFOOL said:


> That's a cow.



Or...

That's a cow??


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i think i saw bigfoot or it looked bigger thru the scope.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i sleep walk naked.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

why do you have your shorts on backwards??
what do you mean, you sleep in the buff??
does anyone have any brown shoe polish??
can i borrow your hanky?? my deer has something white on its lips.
sherman


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

...when I bend over, check me for ticks.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> It won't start
> We're outa' gas
> Where are we?
> I thought you brought it!
> ...


"Do you have a spare key to your truck? I lost the keys somewhere in the crp field..." 

*All of the above happen more then I like to talk about...*


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

...Now you bend over and I'll check you for ticks.

....that isn't my finger!

....give me just 5 more minutes.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

You brought the kids???
Donny's on the Roof again!!!
Dear camp does'nt start until next week
Now tell me again, what did you bring the vaseline for?
No cigars or whiskey
Heavy on the sap again A, That sap is what makes it
(waking up/looks around) the two holer
Winecoolers and not one damn deck of cards, what kind of deer camp is this
Facebook
Macy's

I hope some of these made you guys laugh. You guys had me choking, I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

wave warrior said:


> sorry guys, i forgot the BOOZE!!


Thats the worst.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

I do think that there's a squatch in these woods.

Who the hell invited Bobo to deer camp

I've been practicing my Bigfoot vocalizations, as soon as everybody is in their stands I'll let one rip.


----------

